# Tropical Fruit Flambé  for 2...LF



## Filus59602 (Jan 15, 2003)

Tropical Fruit Flambé 
Dessert du Jour - e-mail 
Yield: 2 servings. 
Plan ahead...needs to chill several hours 

1 large fresh pineapple 
2 oranges -- peeled, sectioned 
1/2 cup triple sec or any orange-flavored liqueur -- divided 
1/2 teaspoon freshly grated orange peel 
2 bananas -- sliced 

Cut pineapple in half lengthwise through crown. With sharp knife, remove pineapple flesh in chunks. Trim and discard core. Reserve shells. 

In medium bowl combine pineapple, orange sections, 1/4 cup liqueur and orange peel; mix well. Chill several hours, stirring occasionally to blend flavors. 

Just before serving, stir in banana slices. Spoon into reserved pineapple shells. Heat remaining 1/4 cup liqueur, ignite with a match and pour over fruit. 

Per Serving: 498 Calories; 2g Fat (3.9% calories from fat); 3g Protein; 92g Carbohydrate; 9g Dietary Fiber; 0mg Cholesterol; 4mg Sodium. ++++ Exchanges: 4-1/2 Fruit.


----------

